# Help! Positive or evap. line?



## Angcp

I know blue dye tests are not the best but it was the only kind the store had at the time. If it is positive it is super early and I did not use FMU. Planning to test again using FMU with a pink dye test in a few days but in the meantime, does this look more like an evap. line or BFP?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks too dark to be an evap. So I would say bfp!


----------



## 3boys

Definite bfp congrats x


----------



## Spacey

Looks positive! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

That looks like a positive to me!


----------



## HalfricanMa

Positive! Congrats!


----------



## Angcp

Angcp said:


> I know blue dye tests are not the best but it was the only kind the store had at the time. If it is positive it is super early and I did not use FMU. Planning to test again using FMU with a pink dye test in a few days but in the meantime, does this look more like an evap. line or BFP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test #2… This pic was taken within the timeframe. Test is still wet so I know it’s not an evap. Still concerned it could be a false positive.
> 
> View attachment 1111286


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Yes BFP! Congratulations! How was your pink dye test?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Angcp

IsabellaJayne said:


> Yes BFP! Congratulations! How was your pink dye test?

My pink dye tests were negative so I am confused. I am still having symptoms and I called the doctor to see if I could get a blood test to see but they said they won’t do one. The nurse did tell me that if I had multiple positive tests that I am most likely pregnant so I am just waiting now to see if AF arrives. I will most likely retest in a few days, maybe with a digital.


----------



## 3boys

I think it depends on the test. I had blazing positives last week and yet some cheapies were completely negative.


----------



## Angcp

3boys said:


> I think it depends on the test. I had blazing positives last week and yet some cheapies were completely negative.

Yeah. I think some tests are just more sensitive than others. With my first pregnancy, I tested with a blue dye Dollar General test and it was positive but I was also already 5 weeks along. Currently, I would only be about 3 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## josephine3

Any update?


----------



## Angcp

I had an accident at work and had to go to the ER. They did a pregnancy test and it came back negative. I am fairly certain that I either had a false positive or a chemical. AF is still not due for a couple days so I will update then.


----------

